# Explosion proof



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

My explosion proof connectors are threaded 3/4" and my pump has a 1/2" threaded hole. Can I use regular rigid couplings,threaded nipples and reducers? Do I use some type of compound on the threads?

It's a gas pump located on top of an in-ground tank.

Thanks


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

teflon tape


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

if you use reducers, they must be hazard location reducers, regular ones are not approved. Did you use seal offs? Your nips, coups and cond will be fine. You can use aluminum but the cost is out there. I use IMC, easy to bend and cheaper than rigid. Compound not neccessary but is a plus.


----------



## NevadaBoy (May 4, 2009)

I'm assuming by connectors you're talking about your conduit and fittings. 
And by "pump" do you actually mean a pump, or a dispenser?

The best place I find to reduce is between the seal and the entrance of equipment. 

And yes, use an XP listed reducer. Your other fittings are fine. Just don't use threadless fittings. That's always funny to see.

Don't forgot to include an XP union between the seal and the equipment. Most of this stuff gets serviced quite a bit. I put a union at every entrance to equipment, as the last fitting before entering the equipment.
I've done strictly fuel work for the last 2.5 years. A very common violation I've seen is people putting couplings/fittings on the wrong side of the sealoff. Art 514 is your friend. If you can understand it.


----------



## lectricboy (Mar 11, 2009)

eddy current said:


> My explosion proof connectors are threaded 3/4" and my pump has a 1/2" threaded hole. Can I use regular rigid couplings,threaded nipples and reducers? Do I use some type of compound on the threads?
> 
> It's a gas pump located on top of an in-ground tank.
> 
> Thanks


http://www.crouse-hinds.com/catalog/PDFS/00169.pdf


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

NevadaBoy said:


> I'm assuming by connectors you're talking about your conduit and fittings.
> And by "pump" do you actually mean a pump, or a dispenser?
> 
> The best place I find to reduce is between the seal and the entrance of equipment.
> ...


514.8 to be exact. 514.9(A) &(B) also.

Not too bad once you understand it,the first one is always nerve wracking (was for me anyway)


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

He's in Canada 

The 2009 CEC would apply, went into effect on May 1st. Sections 18 and 20 would apply.

18-108(2) says that you can only use flame proof or explosion proof unions, couplings, reducers, and elbows.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses, tomorrow I'm going to source out some XP reducers etc. 


NevadaBoy said:


> And by "pump" do you actually mean a pump, or a dispenser?


I mean pump but I have the same problem at the dispenser, 3/4" XP Teck connector, dispenser has 1" threaded holes.
(I'm wiring a pump,transition sump and three dispensers all in Teck at a Marina)

Thanks Mike586 but my permit was taken out in April so I'm still on the old book for this job.:thumbsup:

Looks like it's code in the 2002 CEC as well 18-106(4). I'm meeting the inspector on site next week, I'll add this to my list of Q's for him.


----------



## NevadaBoy (May 4, 2009)

Do the dispensers also have containment sumps? Just curious if it's done differently up there.
I've never used Teck before. That's the stuff from Singapore?
Pics would be cool... :thumbsup:


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

NO compound on the threads...you have to use threaded reducers/adapters marked "XP" (or class 3 div 2). The teck cable MUST be marked "HL" and proper explosion proof teck connectors must be used (with the blue epoxy compound properly applied). There is no need for a union if these connectors are used as they are two piece connectors and will come apart easily if the pump/dispenser has to be serviced. If you need more info I will look up some part numbers for you:thumbsup:


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

NevadaBoy said:


> Do the dispensers also have containment sumps? Just curious if it's done differently up there.
> I've never used Teck before. That's the stuff from Singapore?
> Pics would be cool... :thumbsup:


Yes there is a containment sump at the pump, transition and under each dispenser. Each one has stand alone gas sensors.
Our Teck is made in Toronto I thought? We use Teck all the time for all kinds of stuff.
I took pictures with my new phone, I haven't figured out how to get them on my PC yet. We had to bury the trench so the pics are for the inspector.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

NevadaBoy said:


> I've never used Teck before. That's the stuff from Singapore?
> Pics would be cool... :thumbsup:


Don't know about Singapore, Teck is just what we call that type of wire up here...


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Got to love Teck cable


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Ordered all my XP fittings yesterday. Got a 90 degree 3/4" threaded coupling, 1/2" short threaded nipple and a bunch of reducers no problem.

Question about one of the dispensers. A friend who used to do alot of gas stations said I would need 8 conductors so that is what I ran. My problem is there is no wiring diagram and in the J-box there is a terminal strip to terminate to with alot more than eight options.:blink:

The dispenser is an old Bennet, model # R4024. Is it possible to still get the wiring diagram for this beast? 

Also my sensors have not showed up yet. I've never seen these "stand alone gas sensors" before, has anyone used these? I ran 4 conductor Teck to each one. All I was told was they need 120v.

Monday is going to be fun:thumbup:


----------



## lectricboy (Mar 11, 2009)

eddy current said:


> Ordered all my XP fittings yesterday. Got a 90 degree 3/4" threaded coupling, 1/2" short threaded nipple and a bunch of reducers no problem.
> 
> Question about one of the dispensers. A friend who used to do alot of gas stations said I would need 8 conductors so that is what I ran. My problem is there is no wiring diagram and in the J-box there is a terminal strip to terminate to with alot more than eight options.:blink:
> 
> ...


See if this helps. Scroll down to page 33.

http://www.bennettpump.com/uploads/file_library/obsolete/manual/Service%20Spec%202000%20-%203900_4000%20Series%20Spec%20200x.pdf


----------



## NevadaBoy (May 4, 2009)

eddy current said:


> Ordered all my XP fittings yesterday. Got a 90 degree 3/4" threaded coupling, 1/2" short threaded nipple and a bunch of reducers no problem.
> 
> Question about one of the dispensers. A friend who used to do alot of gas stations said I would need 8 conductors so that is what I ran. My problem is there is no wiring diagram and in the J-box there is a terminal strip to terminate to with alot more than eight options.:blink:
> 
> ...


I'm not familiar with that. I've never seen or heard of a sensor with 120v. It seems to me you would potentially have 120v sensor submersed in petro? 
Everything we use down here for sensors/monitoring is intrinsically safe.
They used to use sensors that would only pick up fuel. Now they are all liquid sensors. It doesn't matter if it's fuel or water, they want an alarm.

I'm not familiar with Bennet either. All the dispensers I've done are Gilbarco, Wayne, and Gasboy. Doing a truck stop right now with Gasboy.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

> The dispenser is an old Bennet, model # R4024. Is it possible to still get the wiring diagram for this beast?


I used to do a lot of work in places where they'd ship equipment over from one of their other sites from all over the globe. Equipment that was used and missing documentation/wiring diagrams, that often needed different voltages or frequencies requiring transformers and frequency drives.

If I couldn't find the information I needed online, usually a call to the manufacturer would get quick results. Some would email/fax whatever I needed, others would overnight it, a couple of companies had local techs that they sent to hand deliver what I needed right on site, and a few were just a pain in the ass to deal with...


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

*Pics*

Couldn't figure out how to get pics from my phone onto the PC but here are some I took yesterday.

The pump








Transition sump

















Dispenser










The other dispensers


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

EX-proof Teck connectors


----------



## NevadaBoy (May 4, 2009)

Wow. So have you guys up there been using Teck on fuel sites for a while?
I've done quite a bit, and it's all PVC coated rigid or wrapped rigid. Having the conduit has saved us quite a bit on retrofits where we needed a couple extra wires. We now pull 2 extra #14.


----------



## lectricboy (Mar 11, 2009)

I see two of the dispensers are on a dock out in the water. Is tek cable underwater rated?


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

We use a lot of TMCX Appleton fittings in Alaska for C1D1 and CMX for C1D2 Wonder how they price out against ech? Discovered American mad fittings! 

Check at hhtp://www.americanconnectors.com

Or call 800.536.6268

Saw the fittings at Electric West this year, and they looked pretty competitve for time against Appleton's fittings. Check them out.


----------



## NevadaBoy (May 4, 2009)

I'm still interested in the 120V fuel sensor.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I've used tons of Tek cable in classified locations. Even 15 KV. There are at least two types of connectors, some are listed for E, F, and G; the others are for C (or maybe D, I can't remember) and up. 

It's easy to work with, and the E, F, and G connectors can be taken apart if needed. 

Rob


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

> So have you guys up there been using Teck on fuel sites for a while?


Yes, I think Esso still uses rigid but most stations are done in Teck.




> I see two of the dispensers are on a dock out in the water. Is tek cable underwater rated?


It's rated for wet locations, direct burial. Inspector liked it!




> I'm still interested in the 120V fuel sensor.


Yes 120v intrinsically safe sensors. At the dispenser it ties into the 120v controls so the dispenser will stop if there is any liquid in the sump underneath. Each dispenser gets one. 
At the pump and in the transition sump they also use 120v, four wire sensors. Those have been wired to kill the whole system if they read any liquid.


----------



## NevadaBoy (May 4, 2009)

At least the inspector liked it! Good work.

It's good to see they are doing positive shut down.

We can't use anything over 1.5 volts for intrinsically safe circuits here(NEC). It just seems to me that a spark from a 120v circuit would provide way more than enough heat needed to cause an explosion. All of the monitoring systems I've seen provide the intrinsically safe circuitry. And it's typically a few millivolts. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intrinsically_safe


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

> It just seems to me that a spark from a 120v circuit would provide way more than enough heat needed to cause an explosion.


I agree. But they are Intrinsically safe which means that they are incapable of causing ignition of the flammable gas, vapour or dust.

What about the voltage of the pump and dispensers? The pump is 240volts and the dispensers are 120/240v


----------



## NevadaBoy (May 4, 2009)

True. But the circuits don't submerse in fuel. They typically terminate open air inside an unclassified area, or in an explosionproof box. Maybe the sensor is hermetically sealed? I just don't envision it. I'm curious more than anything. I'm not saying your wrong. It's just not anything I've heard of. But then again, I've also never heard of using cable for your power conductors, since the NEC doesn't allow it. But it obviously works for you guys. I wonder how long until the NEC will allow Teck in C1D1?


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't disagree with you, I see your point. 
Next week I have to finish a few things up there so I'll take some pics of the sensors. They are in two parts, one part is like a j-box that stays out of the sump where you make your connections. The other part (the float) is pre-wired to the j-box and goes at the bottom of the sump.
Four wires, two for 120v and the other two are a closed contact.

What is C1D1 ? Is that how your hazardous locations are classified? 

CEC calls it Class 1 Zone 1........C1-Z1


----------



## NevadaBoy (May 4, 2009)

OK! Now it makes sense. I'd still like to see them if you get a chance.
I've used something like that before. So the sensor itself isn't 120v rated. You're sending 120v to a box that's prewired. There's probably a solid state device in the box that is just reading ohms or continuity through the sensor, and when the sensor's status changes it shuts down the dispensor/site? That's why the sensor control took 4 wires.

C1D1 is for Class 1 Division 1. We have Class 1, 2, and 3. Division 1 and 2. The Class is based on properties that a certain product has. The Division is based on the likelyhood of ignition under normal circumstances.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Nevada boy,

We are seeing a lot of zone stuff (starts at 505 in our NEC don't know if the Canadians have our stuff behind theirs in the CEC) in the oil patch. 

As far as cable goes MC-HL is everywhere in the oil industry! Southwire and Okonite both make it. Put a TMCX fitting on it and it's good for C1D1 areas. C1D2 put a TMC (Appleton) on it and call it a sale.


----------



## NevadaBoy (May 4, 2009)

Rockyd said:


> Nevada boy,
> 
> We are seeing a lot of zone stuff (starts at 505 in our NEC don't know if the Canadians have our stuff behind theirs in the CEC) in the oil patch.
> 
> As far as cable goes MC-HL is everywhere in the oil industry! Southwire and Okonite both make it. Put a TMCX fitting on it and it's good for C1D1 areas. C1D2 put a TMC (Appleton) on it and call it a sale.


Wow! I'm learning a lot from this site. Everytime I crack the NEC to reference something I've read here I learn something new. All the C1D1 I've been on is either underground fuel sites, bulk tank farms, hydrocarbon remediation, etc. And I don't think cable would have applied on those jobs except maybe for inside smaller modular remediation buildings. PVC coated rigid is often spec'd. 
Cable/MC is used way too much in commercial now. I've seen a lot of it lately for equipment. Sounds great until the equipment shows up and the cable isn't right. Or the owner wants to change equipment and the cable isn't right for the new equipment.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Check this out -



> *SCOPE: *This specification covers multiconductor XLP (cross-linked polyethylene) insulated, continuous corrugated aluminum armored, thermoplastic jacketed, 600-Volt cable for use in aerial installations, metal racks, cable trays, troughs or continuous rigid cable supports. The cable will be listed Type MC-HL for Classes I, II and III, Division 1 and 2, hazardous locations. This cable is capable of operation continuously at a conductor temperature of 90°C in wet or dry locations.


Go here for more info. Oh, Southwire it's made here in USA!


----------



## NevadaBoy (May 4, 2009)

Pretty fancy stuff. Looks good. 
I'm sure it's not cheap. I'd bet it's not cheaper than IMC and THHN. Probably lower installation costs though.


----------

